# Glaaaaamor shots :-p



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha...my smishes...












(too much white in Oakley's...whoops!)

































Trigger had just ONE thing to say about this all...








Gosh I love that boy!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute. LOVE Trigger's face in his 2nd pic


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha trigger wasnt too happy huh! wonderful glamour shots even if they are girly colors! haha


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Haha i got a good laugh out of that. The girls look beautiful and the boys are so cute. That trigger.....God love him. I wanna drive to colo. and steal his cute butt.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

*dies* That is a riot! Oakley looks like a 1950's Glamor Girl  (the new Marilyn Monroe, hee!) I'm dying over her pic especially, SO funny!! The last pic of Trigger too. (I love Trigger) It's nice to see Laurel too, we don't see a lot of her it seems. Bryco looks like yeah whatever. :lol: But that pic of Oakley is my favorite, I love it! She's a natural glamor girl! hehe!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Cute. LOVE Trigger's face in his 2nd pic


Trigger is quite the character for sure lol. Its like he knows it, too. He is almost impossible to photograph he's so busy.



pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha trigger wasnt too happy huh! wonderful glamour shots even if they are girly colors! haha


Nooo Trigger knew they were girl colours. He just wanted to eat the feathers. 



cherper said:


> Haha i got a good laugh out of that. The girls look beautiful and the boys are so cute. That trigger.....God love him. I wanna drive to colo. and steal his cute butt.


Trigger says he thinks Leila's HOTTTT  He really is always there to brighten my day. He sleeps down at the bottom of the stairs on the cold tile all day long just waiting for us to come home. So we had to put a little bed down there for him. 



foggy said:


> *dies* That is a riot! Oakley looks like a 1950's Glamor Girl  (the new Marilyn Monroe, hee!) I'm dying over her pic especially, SO funny!! The last pic of Trigger too. (I love Trigger) It's nice to see Laurel too, we don't see a lot of her it seems. Bryco looks like yeah whatever. :lol: But that pic of Oakley is my favorite, I love it! She's a natural glamor girl! hehe!


Laurel needs her own new post soon, for sure! She *HATES* having her picture taken...I couldn't get her to pop her ears up for even one pic! So we will have to go for some candids 

Oakley says "why thank you, dahhhling!". She definitely is quite a pretty little thing at least in her momma's eyes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are all too cute!! I just love pics like that! They can be such a riot to get to pose. The photo shoot itself can provide much entertainment! The last pic totally cracks me up! :lol:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

OMG..those are the best! A little time on your hands today girlie?? lmao


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahahaha toooo cute. 

Trigger looks like such a little characture, he must be a bit similare tomy Billy. He never stops, always looking for mischief!

Great pics. I love Oakley!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha I love your pack they are so much fun!!!! More pics pees


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

your dogs are gorgeous, i love them all.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO!! love these!!
They are all so good about it, well except Trigger.
I think he is cursing at you big time LOL
Priceless!! xx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Love these pictures! The only way I get 'ears' on Zoey for pictures is by holding a treat next to the camera sometimes.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

They are adorable pics.Trigger is a lovely boy with attitude i think.Just like my harrison.x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

haha that last pic is so funny! great pics!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I just wanna cuddle Trigger and Bryco and I want to dognap Laurel & Oakley :love2:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww i love Oakley! Trigger looks like he wants to eat you! lol Bryco & Laurel are gorgeous


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hehehehehe I just love that last picture of Trigger - way to funny! No way Mom did he want to wear that girly boa!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> They are all too cute!! I just love pics like that! They can be such a riot to get to pose. The photo shoot itself can provide much entertainment! The last pic totally cracks me up! :lol:


They definitely were entertaining...Laurel was shaking so hard begging for the treat she almost fell off. Bryco burried himself in the feathers. Trigger tried to climb up on the column. Oakley was a little angel and just hung out, she loves being fussed over. I definitely got my entertainment value from it for sure! :-D



MisStingerRN said:


> OMG..those are the best! A little time on your hands today girlie?? lmao


Hmmm no but I was tired of watching TV so I dug through a box of random stuff and dug out some decor  So I guess I had a litttttle time? I need to get a better one of the girls though, somehow have to get Laurel to chill so her cute ears will go up!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rache said:


> Hahahaha toooo cute.
> 
> Trigger looks like such a little characture, he must be a bit similare tomy Billy. He never stops, always looking for mischief!
> 
> Great pics. I love Oakley!


He really is a punk. He is always slinking around the house nosing for trouble. Then when you catch him in the act he gives you this look like "but I am so sweet how could you be mad at me?"



Daisydoo said:


> Hahahaha I love your pack they are so much fun!!!! More pics pees


I will post more on FB later! 



lorri said:


> your dogs are gorgeous, i love them all.


They say thank you! 



Terri said:


> LMAO!! love these!!
> They are all so good about it, well except Trigger.
> I think he is cursing at you big time LOL
> Priceless!! xx


Trigger was not having it. He is such a scamper and he was SURE there was food hidden somewhere on the table he could have. 



cprcheetah said:


> Love these pictures! The only way I get 'ears' on Zoey for pictures is by holding a treat next to the camera sometimes.


She begs w/ her ears back...Laurel is such a funny duck. I wish just holding a treat would get those ears up!

We need more pics of Zoey btw!



jaromi said:


> They are adorable pics.Trigger is a lovely boy with attitude i think.Just like my harrison.x


Its funny, I had no idea chis could have personalities like his. 



JRZL said:


> haha that last pic is so funny! great pics!


Thank you Leah! 



LittleHead said:


> I just wanna cuddle Trigger and Bryco and I want to dognap Laurel & Oakley :love2:


I think Oakley & Butter are long lost sisters


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww i love Oakley! Trigger looks like he wants to eat you! lol Bryco & Laurel are gorgeous


Thanks Robyn! I have to head over to comment on the new pics of your cuties you just posted...Mimi is really growing up. I love her 



MakNLFi said:


> Hehehehehe I just love that last picture of Trigger - way to funny! No way Mom did he want to wear that girly boa!


Yeah, he wanted to EAT IT! We need more Chloe pics, she is SOOO cute.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

those pics are sooo cool!! love them


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Very cute poses, but my favorite is Trigger in the last one. Typical boy


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful shots of your beautiful kids, you know I love them. Kisses Bryco


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I love 'em!! Oakley is such a princess & Laurel looks like she could find something better to do. LOL Trigger & Bryco are just too handsome! That last one of T cracked me right up. hehe


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww so cute!


----------

